# Need help with meaning of some words the GTB



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello All- I have been reading my manual with my new brushless system and I am not understanding some of the stuff in there. Maybe some can explan them to me. 

min. drive
min. brake
drag brake
dead band

Now i have a idea but if I wroung llet me know.
ddrag brake is the braake you have when you are costing, dead band is the space from brake to accelloration. The min. i not sure.

thanks Semore


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

Well I found some info on Novaks web site.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Novak has a glossary section on their website that should explain what you want to know.


----------

